# Is a fingerboard level....



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

typically included in the cost of a refret? Or is this quoted on a case by case basis? Am needing a refret and wondered what was involved - mine is a laquered maple neck - thanks -


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

Re-fretting is just what it says. remove the old frets and install new ones. Levelling your fretboard wouldn't be included in this and shouldn't be necessary if your guitar is functioning normally. if the fingerboard is not level then you need much more work than a re-fret. Or are you speaking about removing wear marks from the fretboard surface? that would be a re-fret and a re-finish.


----------

